# صوردة حصرية لظهور عروق تشبه عروق الدم



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

صوردة حصرية لظهور عروق تشبه عروق الدم
فى القربانة فى القداس
يوم الأحد 23-11-2008 بكنيسة المطرانية بأسيوط


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب بجد شكلها حلو اوى وغريب خالص 
المجد لاسمك يا رب المجد
ميرسى حبيبتى عالصورة الجميلة دى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

دي علي فكرة بتظر كل قداس ولحد دلوقتي برضة بتظهر فعلا يتمجد اسم الرب


وشكرا علي مرورك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*صوره جميله قوووي

مرسي ليكي jesus156

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## رانا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ايمانا اكيد بان القربانه والجسد حقيقيين جسد ودم رب المجد
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا كوكا و متنسيش يوم الاحد الجاى نروح سوا نتناول هناك يا قمر اوعى تنسى

كل اسبوع فعلا يا جماعة الموضوع دة بيحصل غير ان زجاجات زيت الميرون اتملت وحدها و القربان بينور 


فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

زي مايرتب ربنا انا روكا مش كوكا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس 

ميررررسى كتير على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس
> 
> ميررررسى كتير على الصوره
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



ربنا يكون معاك دايما امين



مرسيه لمرووك


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*فليتمجد اسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح فى كل حين
صوره جميله جدا وبسم  الصليب بجد حاجه جميله اوى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *فليتمجد اسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح فى كل حين
> صوره جميله جدا وبسم  الصليب بجد حاجه جميله اوى​*




علي فكرة ده لسه بتظهر لحد دلوقتي وانا ان شاء الله هاروح الاحد الجاي وهاشوفها


فعلا يتمجد اسم الرب 



مرسيه علي مروروك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد رائعه ميرسى ليكى يا روكااااااااا​


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

تبارك ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب 
فليتمجد اسم الرب
ده دليل قاطع على ان القربان بيتحول لجسد 
وشكراا ليك يا جيسوس156


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> بجد رائعه ميرسى ليكى يا روكااااااااا​



مرسيه ليكي يا سويتي علي مرورك


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب
معجزه جميله قوى
ليتمجد اسم الرب الهنا​


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل يوم ربنا بيعلن انه موجود *
*و اعلاناته كثيره من غير حدود*
*فينك يلى لغيره مشدود*
*دا يسوع قوته ملهاش حدود*
*قوة يسوع جبارة تحطم كل قيود*
*قوة فى قلبك ميمنعهاش سدود*
*وحنية قلبه تدور على كل مفقود*
*مهما كنت بعيد على كفه منحوت*
*ينادى معاى هتبقى على طول مبسوط*​*الضعيف : بهاء*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب اتحولت لجسد فعلآ

فليتمجد اسم الهنا الحي يسوع المسيح

ميرسي جدا على الصورة المعجزة دي

ربنا يعوضك كل خير​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> بسم الصليب
> فليتمجد اسم الرب
> ده دليل قاطع على ان القربان بيتحول لجسد
> وشكراا ليك يا جيسوس156



مرسيه ليك ياموفي علي مرورك نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بسم الصليب اتحولت لجسد فعلآ
> 
> فليتمجد اسم الهنا الحي يسوع المسيح
> 
> ...



مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس*

*ولا نتعجب لأن اعمال رب المجد ليس لها حدود*

*اشكرك علي الصورة المعبرة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس*
> 
> *ولا نتعجب لأن اعمال رب المجد ليس لها حدود*
> 
> *اشكرك علي الصورة المعبرة*​







*مرسيه ليك الصليب علي مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

jesus156 الرب راعينا
نستطيع كل شيء بالمسيح
شكرااااااااا اختي​


----------



## vetaa (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا روكا جدا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> jesus156 الرب راعينا
> نستطيع كل شيء بالمسيح
> شكرااااااااا اختي​





مرسيه يا كلميو علي مرورك ربنا معاك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا روكا جدا*





نورتي الموضوع ياقمر مرسيه ليكي علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## merna lovejesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

صوره جميله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> صوره جميله




مرسيه ليكي ميرنا علي مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




مرسيه ليك الامير الحزين علي مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جارجيوس (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الحق الحق اقول لكم ان لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الانسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> الحق الحق اقول لكم ان لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الانسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم



مرسيه ليك جريس علي مرورك 

نورت الموضوع 

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب 

فعلا رووووووووووووووووووووعه

فليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## mina_picasso (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*غريبة بجد

بس ليتمجد اسمك يا رب

مرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي كتيررررررررررر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> بسم الصليب
> 
> فعلا رووووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> فليتمجد اسم الرب​



*مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يناير 2009)

mina_picasso قال:


> *غريبة بجد
> 
> بس ليتمجد اسمك يا رب
> 
> مرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي كتيررررررررررر​*



*مرسيه علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

_ليس عجيب ان نرى هذه الايات العظيمة ولكن العجيب ان نرها بأعيننا ولا نرجع عن خطايانا
يسوع يرحمنا نحن الخطأه
مشكوره كتيييير
يسوع يجعل صورتك سبب بركة للجميع​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ليس عجيب ان نرى هذه الايات العظيمة ولكن العجيب ان نرها بأعيننا ولا نرجع عن خطايانا
> يسوع يرحمنا نحن الخطأه
> مشكوره كتيييير
> يسوع يجعل صورتك سبب بركة للجميع​_



*كلامك صح ربنا بيورينا اكتر من مرة ويقول تعالوا الي لكن احنا الحياة واخدنا من هموم ومشاكل 

وحاجات تانية كتييييييييير فعلا ربنا يرحمنا نحن الخطاه*

*مرسيه علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)




----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 يناير 2009)

ليتمجد اسم الرب 
حدث ايضا ان تحول جزء من الجسد اثناء القداس 
الى قطعة لحم حقيقية ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



*مرسيه ليك علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يناير 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ليتمجد اسم الرب
> حدث ايضا ان تحول جزء من الجسد اثناء القداس
> الى قطعة لحم حقيقية ​



*مرسيه ليك علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2009)

*ميررررسى على الصوره وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميررررسى على الصوره وربنا يباركك​*



*مرسيه علي مرورك يا قمر 

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

